# air compressor issue



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

480V can produce an arc flash that could kill you , not to mention the electrocution could kill you .

PLEASE call an electrician


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

You’re reading a ghost/back voltage through the contactor coil. You need a wiggy to step this out. If you’re not an electrician, 480 takes no prisoners. Please call a service electrician.


----------



## mike thryselius (5 mo ago)

I wired this whole shop with a electrician. I was looking to be pointed in the right direction. 

Could a 3 phase breaker go bad where you would get 277 on each leg. 480 between 2 sets of legs and open on the third set of legs? If so I have a extra breaker I can put in. Maybe there is nothing wrong with the air compressor?
Thanks:
mike thryselius


----------



## mike thryselius (5 mo ago)

A ghost/back voltage? I am checking the input side of the contactor. The only thing between where I am checking and the main breaker is the wires. I have dedicated wires going to the air compressor. No other machines are on this breaker.
Thanks:
Mike thryselius


----------



## mike thryselius (5 mo ago)

I just don't understand how I don't get 480 v between all 3 sets of 2 legs??
Mike


----------



## mike thryselius (5 mo ago)

I just don't want to spend $250 to have a electrician come in and say I have a bad breaker.
I've hooked up all my machines since 1990. If the problem is circuitry inside the Air Compressor, then I need a electrician. I'm out of my element.
Than ks
Mike


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

